# Mounting issues



## Lisaonline (Oct 31, 2012)

I am always having to find a stump or creative way to get on my horse. Has anyone had luck with any of the mounting stirrup aids that are advertised? It is so embarrassing to ne struggling to get on while everyone watches!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, I always need a stump or rock to mount from. I just accept it and if others want to laugh, let them. I get in the saddle, and that's all that counts.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I found these steps work. Though my friend had her brother make it more like 15 inches tall
Easy Mount Step Stool


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I always need something to stand on when I mount, I think it's pretty normal. I have friends who ride that are tiny little things that look like they could spring up on a warmblood without even blinking, but since they are so short, they use the mounting block too. The one we have is really sturdy. It's a set of enclosed wooden steps. I freaking love that thing.

I know how you feel though, if I have to dismount when I am out on the trail, it's tricky getting back on!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I think those stirrup aids are all well and good for a light as a feather rider, but in reality all riders should use a mounting block of some kind. Mounting puts a lot of strain on a horses' back, even if you are only small. The step that Oreos Girl posted is a great invention, and I'm definitely going to be looking into getting one in the future.


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

I always use a mounting block, I have some physical issues and am not capable of mounting from the ground.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Its a rule at my place, mounting block only and there are two provided. No need to dig the saddle into the horse's back. Early cowboys mounted by stirrup but their horses often didn't come to their jaw and they were skinny and quick.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

my mare has no withers and I ride in a treeless, so if I attempt to mount from the ground, the saddle just slides. Even though my mare is a whopping 14.2, I always have to find a stump or giant rock. If I'm by myself in the woods~ I walk...and walk until I find something suitable.
Meanwhile, my riding partner rides a 16h TB, and she's all of 5' tall, and she just jumps on from the ground.
Makes me crazy.


----------



## Lisaonline (Oct 31, 2012)

I was beginning to think I was the only person with problems mounting! Everyone I ride with seems to have no problems I have always been vertically challenged, but now with age and weight thrown in it is very annoying! Thank you for all the feedback and suggestions! I have one friend that had taught her horse to stretch out to make him lower....seems this would be bad on their backs ...thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I always mount with my stool and I believe that I am saving my horse's back and protecting my equipment from undue strain as well. I dismount to move trees and such to keep the trails clear and have no problem finding another tree to step on to get back on. My BO used to laugh at me as he thought it was only an "English rider thing" because he is of the thought that when he could no longer mount from the ground it would be when he stopped riding all together. I think it's more of a pride thing as he is turning 70 in a few days. But, after he injured his arm this summer he too needed some help mounting. Definitely keep using your block!


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

if you're in the woods and don't have a block....time to get creative!
I've stacked rocks.
I've put her in the stream bed and I got on the bank. (only to have the bank crumble)
Pretty soon I'll be swinging on branches like Tarzan to get back on!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

My mare will stand in any hole I put her in to let me mount, but I normally mount on a chair in the riding ring. All I REALLY need is a depression in the ground significant enough to put her a couple of inches shorter and I can scramble up if I twist my mouth the right way HOWEVER, when given the opportunity, I always find something to mount on.


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice posts people. I have allways felt well.. not so good that I have had to use the step stool to get on and the others could just pop up and go. If I tried the stirup the saddle rolled. I am glad to know that I am not the only one.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I have to mount from a gate or fence. I had a motorcycle accident a few years ago which mucked up my left leg and on top of that I am about 260lbs so I don't have the muscles to pull myself up, PLUS I don't think it's fair on the horse to have me pulling myself up and over, don't want to twist her back )
When out hacking and I have to get off a open/shut a gate, I just get on from that gate )


----------



## Murcielago (Nov 6, 2012)

My horses back is very tender so only when I have nothing around do I mount from the ground. However I use a mounting block whenever I can to avoid hurting him. Though I am light, tall, and fit and could mount from the ground any time. Mounting block is always a good option.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I am so glad to see so many advocate a mounting block...no matter the size of the rider. Best for the horse, that's for sure. We keep a Rubbermaid two-step stool in the trailer. Light weight and easy to use. But use whatever...log, boulder, block, ditch or picnic table.


----------



## Shapes (May 30, 2012)

I use a mounting block because I am a larger rider, but everyone in my barn uses it. Less stress on the horse and saddle and teaches your horse patience to stand for the mounting.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

When I was 12 I got my first horse, a 16.1 thoroughbred. I couldn't hike my leg up that high if I tried, so I had a chair that I used. One day it tipped and I found myself underneath him. Luckily he was sweet enough to stand still. So until we got a ramp built, I used the fence to just slide on. After a year of growing and building muscle, I could get on with no aid. My 15 hand quarter horse I could climb on bareback from the ground. But there is no shame in using an aid to get on! I about peed my pants because I was on a trail and didn't want to get down to pee, because I didn't know how I would get back on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lisaonline (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for all the feedback! I am so glad I found HorseForum!!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Lisaonline said:


> I am always having to find a stump or creative way to get on my horse. Has anyone had luck with any of the mounting stirrup aids that are advertised? It is so embarrassing to ne struggling to get on while everyone watches!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tell them to get a life if they laugh at you. It depends on how many hands your horse is in relation to your own height and your level of fitness. I am 5 ft 3" and my horse is 18hh. I can't mount him from the ground and never will be able to, not even pulling the stirrups down. I have to stand on steps or a mounting block. No-one laughs. His previous owner had to climb up on a dining room table to get on his back. Just use whatever enables you to get on your horse safely. Other people will have to get over it.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

oooh...the tailgate of a pickup truck works great


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I always try to find something to step on so I can mount. It's easier on me and my horse. I'm also a bigger girl so I cant always mount very well from the ground. Sometimes I get lucky and can actually get up there. 

If I cant find anything and have to mount from the ground I lower my stirrup a couple holes and that normally does the trick.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I can get on from the ground, but I don't unless I absolutely have to. My horse's chiropractor told me that everyone should use a mounting block. Period.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Oreosgirl, thanks for the step link. I just ordered one! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I got my mounting stool today. It's lightweight and easy to use. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

Im not so sure those stirrup mounting aids would work....I tried my friends and I had no trouble getting "up" but when I went to swing my leg over I found that standing in the lower stirrup caused me to be too low to get my leg over....and I am fairly tall with long legs...it was just too far off. My crotch and legs were just too far from the top of the saddle. Just use a stump or get someone who is adept at getting up without a mounting block to give you a leg up.....and no..you aren't too heavy for a leg up!


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

I have a barrel horse so I don't want to put excessive pressure on his back. He is 15.3. I use a mounting block, bucket, or whatever is accessible to me at the time. All of my friends get on from the ground as does my trainer till she hurt her knee. She always kids to me about needing to get on from the ground. As long as you know you can get up from the ground with no assistance from anything else. I wouldn't worry about not using the block. I know I can get up from the ground when I want and need to. All the other times I just say Im saving energy and using my resources 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

I mount from a 3 step block and mom holds the stirup and it still takes me 5 mins to get on cuz im scared. drives my mom insane.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree a thousand percent - everyone should use a mounting block when they can! Makes it SO much easier on the horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tiffany01 said:


> I mount from a 3 step block and mom holds the stirup and it still takes me 5 mins to get on cuz im scared. drives my mom insane.


Wanna have a party? A patient friend on the ground is so important when you are in that phase, and I have been there several times. You can get over it, and reach that enviable stage of just climbing on the block and getting on


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> Wanna have a party? A patient friend on the ground is so important when you are in that phase, and I have been there several times. You can get over it, and reach that enviable stage of just climbing on the block and getting on


Ok lets have a party your place or mine??


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Shall we try this one first?


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> Shall we try this one first?


Google Image Result for http://i.ytimg.com/vi/YCaafOXgvX8/0.jpg


----------

